# Got the VIBE



## Tiger (Jul 4, 2012)

The name is certainly unusual and suggests inventor and putting guru Dave Hicks may well be a massive R.Kelly fan. I hadn't heard of Got the VIBE until a few weeks ago when I was lamenting my poor putting and Swinger suggested I take a look :thup:. 

Whilst researching a bit about the product online, there were a barrage of posts accumulating on my thread on here. The thrust of a number of these comments was that the VIBE was ostensibly the golfing equivalent of the Emperor's new clothes. Having tested and bought the product I think that such opinion is a fairytale. 

The VIBE is a shaft insert that is designed to reduce vibration on off centre strokes. This in turn reduces twisting on impact and improves the responsiveness of the putter face, theoretically enlarging the sweetspot. Well I can vouch that the theory is in fact a reality. I was struggling with off centre strikes and suffering from the impact this had, especially on distance control. 

The VIBE helped me in two ways. Firstly it made my putter heavier, which improved my control on takeaway and made my putter feel more solid through impact. Secondly I am losing barely any distance or accuracy on off centre strikes. 

Due to the new family arrival I haven't had as much time as I would have liked on the greens rather than the practice mat, but what time I have had has been extremely encouraging. 

What also impressed me was the service from the registered supplier I bought the VIBE from. Via an email exchange he was keen to address whether I was having lessons, if I had looked at my stroke and gave me some putting drills to do before even looking at the product. 

You can also try before you buy, first of all using two Dave Hicks putters (one with, one without) and then in your own putter before deciding whether to splash the cash.

It takes a few minutes to fit and can be removed and refitted to a different putter free of charge about three times. There will be many people who doubt the necessity of the invention. I would say it is unlikely these people have tried it. It costs nothing to try it and is definitely cheaper than buying a new putter!

It is important to note it will not magically fix a flawed stroke, poor set up or your green reading. But if you have worked on or are working on these things it will help to make you a better putter. 

I had fantastic service from Arthur Bates at City Golf Clubs (brilliant guy) and you can find out more about Got the VIBE and your local stockist at www.davehicksputting.com/products/got-the-vibe 

I've Got the VIBE, have you?


----------



## Snelly (Jul 4, 2012)

I know Dave Hicks personally and he has given me one to try.  I am a big fan.  Really good product and I would recommend them to anyone.  Makes for a better connection between bat and ball in my view.


----------



## Piece (Jul 7, 2012)

Good review. :thup:

Watch this space for lightweight VIBEs that will soon be in irons. I've tried some wedges with one in and the feel and results are immense.


----------



## Phil2511 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have one as well and found it helped me massively with distance control. Added VEasy to keep the wrists out of my stroke and I've started putting much much better.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			I have one as well and found it helped me massively with distance control. Added VEasy to keep the wrists out of my stroke and I've started putting much much better.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely agree with combining V Easy and GOTtheVIBE. Still not played 18 holes with it yet but through all my practice I'm very encouraged


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2012)

Piece said:



			Good review. :thup:

Watch this space for lightweight VIBEs that will soon be in irons. I've tried some wedges with one in and the feel and results are immense.
		
Click to expand...

Yes DH tweeted me about these and they make them more forgiving and tighten dispersion in both irons and wedges. Fascinating stuff and all approved by the R&A as well


----------



## Deke (Jul 12, 2012)

I really like the sound of this Tiger,I might get one fitted next month.There is a place in St Andrews that fits them according to the Dave Hicks website.Good review as usual chief!


----------

